# anyone live in oliva



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi I have been looking at Oliva as a possible area to rent long term. It really looks lovely, can anyone give me any ideas regarding the area, re: golf courses, restaurants, beaches, cost of living ect: 
would really appreciate all pros and cons, most important is affordable golf, I know the Oliva golf course is quite expensive but are there any other courses more affordable, or maybe societies that we could join
cheers


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dgjamison said:


> Hi I have been looking at Oliva as a possible area to rent long term. It really looks lovely, can anyone give me any ideas regarding the area, re: golf courses, restaurants, beaches, cost of living ect:
> would really appreciate all pros and cons, most important is affordable golf, I know the Oliva golf course is quite expensive but are there any other courses more affordable, or maybe societies that we could join
> cheers


cue Stravinsky....................



he lives there


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> cue Stravinsky....................
> 
> 
> 
> he lives there


thanks very much


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dgjamison said:


> thanks very much


and he plays golf


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> and he plays golf


great maybe he can give us some pointers re: courses and societies
cheers


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

dgjamison said:


> great maybe he can give us some pointers re: courses and societies
> cheers


Looks as if the website is down right now but a starter perhaps.
http://www.levantegolfsociety.com/

As regards the beaches they are fab, the old town is pretty the new one very busy with traffic. It is quite large with shops and restaurants a plenty. We had also thought it was a possibility when we first came here but for our own reasons it didn't suit. I am sure you will find lots of rentals available.


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

neilmac said:


> Looks as if the website is down right now but a starter perhaps.
> Home
> 
> As regards the beaches they are fab, the old town is pretty the new one very busy with traffic. It is quite large with shops and restaurants a plenty. We had also thought it was a possibility when we first came here but for our own reasons it didn't suit. I am sure you will find lots of rentals available.


Thanks a lot neilmac, the village looks beautiful, did you find the people friendly?
we are in two minds, as we know the costa del sol quite well but I know it is a lot more expensive I think than the Valencia region, do you find that? how do you find the general cost of living? I have been told it has become a lot more expensive than it used to be, but looking at some prices it is still cheaper than 
the UK in some things i.e. petrol. I think we are going to take our car via Santander, and travel to the Valencia region, have a look and them down to the costa del sol to compare. Again thanks for the websites will save them.
Denise


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

dgjamison said:


> Thanks a lot neilmac, the village looks beautiful, did you find the people friendly?
> we are in two minds, as we know the costa del sol quite well but I know it is a lot more expensive I think than the Valencia region, do you find that? how do you find the general cost of living? I have been told it has become a lot more expensive than it used to be, but looking at some prices it is still cheaper than
> the UK in some things i.e. petrol. I think we are going to take our car via Santander, and travel to the Valencia region, have a look and them down to the costa del sol to compare. Again thanks for the websites will save them.
> Denise


Hi, if you mean our village then yes it is and the people are terrific.

We never really looked down south although we have of course visited. Our reasons for coming to Valencia were based on our perceptions of what life would be like around here. We have not been disappointed. We have enjoyed living in this community and the warmth of the people has astounded us - they have been very welcoming. 

Although some will disagree I still think the cost of living for the way we live here is much cheaper. Please note this is only my opinion and based on the way we live! We do not have schools, children, dedication to fashion to consider. Diesel is today 1.09 I think this is probably still quite a bit cheaper than UK although as you say catching up! I think the things we find more expensive are, the telephone and insurances, DIY and so on.
Water IBI (similar to council tax) are much cheaper and we get our bins collected daily!

Have fun on your journey and don't forget the Paradores they are fab!


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

neilmac said:


> Hi, if you mean our village then yes it is and the people are terrific.
> 
> We never really looked down south although we have of course visited. Our reasons for coming to Valencia were based on our perceptions of what life would be like around here. We have not been disappointed. We have enjoyed living in this community and the warmth of the people has astounded us - they have been very welcoming.
> 
> ...


thank you, it sounds really beautiful, the costas are lovely, but I think a tad over commercialised, I went to spain when iwas little and like the old narrow streets, the real spain, I too think it is still cheaper, like you we have no children now, and we live quite a quiet life, we like playing golf 2-3 times a week, a glass of wine sitting outside people watching, and tapas and authentic restaurants. I hate the larger louts, and brit/irish pub culture much prefer the spanish way of life stolling in the evening and not seeing drunkards all over the place:ranger: When do you intend going back home?
Denise


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

dgjamison said:


> thank you, it sounds really beautiful, the costas are lovely, but I think a tad over commercialised, I went to spain when iwas little and like the old narrow streets, the real spain, I too think it is still cheaper, like you we have no children now, and we live quite a quiet life, we like playing golf 2-3 times a week, a glass of wine sitting outside people watching, and tapas and authentic restaurants. I hate the larger louts, and brit/irish pub culture much prefer the spanish way of life stolling in the evening and not seeing drunkards all over the place:ranger: When do you intend going back home?
> Denise


Home? We are home and looking forward to enjoying the football tonight in our local bar where there will be no lager louts just facepaint and fireworks and LOTS of noise - we hope! And that is from two very definitely non footie supporters. The fun is just so infectious! Viva Espana!


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

neilmac said:


> Home? We are home and looking forward to enjoying the football tonight in our local bar where there will be no lager louts just facepaint and fireworks and LOTS of noise - we hope! And that is from two very definitely non footie supporters. The fun is just so infectious! Viva Espana!


sorry I thought you were still in Spain, we are in Cork Ireland at the moment, have just watched a big seniors hurling match and are now going to watch the world cup match, yes Viva Espana:clap2: atmosphere in the pubs here fantastic and like you tg no larger louts (can't say the same about the language though) father Ted would have been pleased:eyebrows:


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

dgjamison said:


> sorry I thought you were still in Spain, we are in Cork Ireland at the moment, have just watched a big seniors hurling match and are now going to watch the world cup match, yes Viva Espana:clap2: atmosphere in the pubs here fantastic and like you tg no larger louts (can't say the same about the language though) father Ted would have been pleased:eyebrows:


Hi, we are still in Spain 'at home', think we may have got wires crossed? Our Bar is in our Spanish village - probably the best place in the world to watch Spain win the cup


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

neilmac said:


> Hi, we are still in Spain 'at home', think we may have got wires crossed? Our Bar is in our Spanish village - probably the best place in the world to watch Spain win the cup


sorry agian, I bet you are having a fantastic time last night and today, after spains win, would love to be there now I can just imagine everyone on the streets partying, enjoy and have a brilliant few days


----------

